# Finally Caught One



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

We decided to hit up Port A this weekend right as the storm was passing. First chance we got we hit the beach searching for reds in the chocolate milk stained water.

No reds but I did manage my first Texas Tarpon!! Caught it on cut whiting..haha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go! Thatâ€™s some kind of fun.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats. That first one is always the hardest


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats, that is really a big check box to check.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

congrats! nice pic too


----------

